# Sperm banks



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Had my IUI consultation at the City Clinic a couple of days ago. Loads to take in. Feels so surreal!! And damn scary if you don't mind me saying. We've pencilled my first IUI in December but I haven't selected any sperm banks yet..

Which one do you use? Or used in the past? What to look for when selecting a donor. 

What is the most important criteria when selecting? I guess I select a few and narrow them down but based on.

I've always had a Viking baby in mind. Guess because I look like one of the Scandinavian ladies.

Your input is much appreciated.

Thank you.

Russki


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi. 
I have used xytex and cryos. 
I preferred latter personally. 
I chose my donors - used different one each time - based  on key characteristics......primarily physical were the ones that matched me and my family. 
I also considered blood group as we have some rare ones in family and a couple of social factors like nonsmoker. 
In the end for each I probably came down to 3-6 possibles and if am honest then chose by photo/statement. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi again Russki
I have used Xytex and Cryos too.  I liked Xytex as they had what I was after tall, dark hair blue eyes and even adult pictures for open donor when I was having treatment in the UK.  When abroad I needed anonymous donor and had to use Cryos as they are the Sperm Bank the Dogus Clinic used.  Again I chose what would have been my ideal man tall, dark and green eyes this time!  I had it down to 2 and the clinic chose the one with best morphology.  From Cryos I just chose a basic details donor as I did not find any of the enhanced donors that I liked the sound of on screen.

I must say I did like having photos of my American donor but alas using my own eggs in the UK it never worked and I could not use him for Cyprus as he was with Xytex plus he was an open donor where as I needed anonymous for Cyprus.  By my final IVF I had given up being too bothered about my donor as I now needed DE which I had less say over.  As long as he was not a short fattie with no education I was not really bothered 
TCC x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

short fattie hahahaha    omg hilarious!!!  They must have changed policy at Dogus as I used an open ID donor from cryos in 2012 and they never said anything. 

Economics made the decision for me when I went to Serum as their bank is free, I had reservations doing it that way as wasn't sure how the resulting child would feel, perhaps in the future laws may be overturned and clinics will have to disclose donors and you know with technology and DNA heading the way it is am sure will be possible to trace all the half siblings etc at touch of a button.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

TCC,

That was funny about the short fattie donor! Hope my Viking will be in a better form! 

I'm on Danish Cryos at the moment and there's an option for MOT and they come MOT10, 20, 30 and 40. Does anybody know which one I need to choose? What's the best? Low or high figure? 

And I guess IUI-ready is better than ICI-unwashed? 

Does blood type really matter when choosing a donor?

Russki


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Russki don't forget to ask for a CMV blood test for you to know if you are + or -, if you are negative you really don't want a positive donor as you could get infected by your donor during embryo transfer and your baby can have lots of problems, but if you are positive you can use either a - or + donor as you cant be re-infected x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Blondie,
I got my CMV test done a week ago and when I saw my results it was a bit of a rocket science to me. 
So my nurse explained this in writing:
Your results suggest positive IGG meaning you have had previous infection  and a negative IGM, meaning you currently are not infected.  Therefore you need to look for a donor that is CMV positive or negative to be compatible with yourself.  This actually gives more flexibility to you as a sperm donor recipient.

So what am I!? positive or negative? I'm clearly having a blonde moment here (being a blonde myself)


Russki


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Russki you are CMV= like the vast majority of the population!



RusskiSoloist said:


> MOT10, 20, 30 and 40. Generally most go for 20+ - the higher the better. That said however if only going for a lower MOT but def having 2 vials of it per IUI/insemination, a lower MOT could well work out for you.
> And I guess IUI-ready is better than ICI-unwashed? If having IUI then IUI washed otherwise ICI unwashed is hat you want as will live longer.
> Does blood type really matter when choosing a donor? Depends on your circumstances....and blood group etc.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Me, Myself and I,
I'm CMV = ? Positive or negative? 

The nurse recommended to buy 3 vials when ordering a sperm. And I'm having an IUI, so go for washed one.

And I'm A+, do I go for the same type? I don't have any special circumstances in my medical history.

Thanks for your advices! 

Russki


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

If you are resusnegative you would need anti d injection if you used ready negative donor but as you are positive it's not that relevant unless you have strong feelings - more relevant for couples choose same as male partner I think.

I'm sure it's cryos website that gives good explanation of terms. 
Your blood test means you are cmv + so a donor cant infect you whether there cmv positive or negative as you are already immune- oddly not all country's pay any attention to it think the ability to catch it from iui washed sperm is only theoretical and no-one ever has.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

RusskiSoloist said:


> Me, Myself and I,
> I'm CMV = ? Positive or negative?
> 
> The nurse recommended to buy 3 vials when ordering a sperm. And I'm having an IUI, so go for washed one.
> ...


CMV + LOL

Blood group is your choice - would personally steer clear of Rh- donors.....

Washed for IUI - though some clinics prefer to wash themselves - so best ask....


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Glad, we cleared my CMV and I'm not CMV neutral haha

Ok, will call the nurse regarding choosing a donor as I want to get it right.

Thank you all for your replies and support!

Russki


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi Russki, I used xytex because quite simply I wanted to have every little scrap of information I could possibly get. I also found their customer service second to none. A defining thing was the fact I am CMV negative so that reduced my choice quite dramatically. Characteristics were important so he actually looks a lot like me (I have an adult photo). What surprised me was how unimportant height was in the end to me versus academic achievements! Good luck


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Natclare,
Is Xytex American site? How long was the shipping to the UK? 

I'm taller than average ladies' height so not sure if height is that important to me at this stage. Just want to see other characteristics and choose a couple and make up my mind then.

I'm still swaying towards a Viking baby  

Russki


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeh Viking all the way for me!  Why can I never meet a man like that in real life
TCC x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

I wish I had the answers, TTC! 
But I won't mill over it but try to achieve what I wanted all along, a baby. 
And I believe one can still meet a man as a single parent.

I've posted my little dilemma on Single girls and relationship section. Your opinion will be appreciated too.

Russki


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Strangely I'm also swaying towards a Danish donor! Maybe us single women are all searching for Mr Right in the wrong country! Following this thread intently as I'll hopefully be sperm shopping in the next few months!xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Djjim
Welcome to the potential solo mums boards.  Yes perhaps we should be looking in Denmark for a real man.  Both my US donor and Danish donor are my ideal on paper...oooh if only    Nice to dream.  I quite enjoy saying my babies have a Danish toy boy donor even though everyone knows they are IVF!
TCC x


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi Russki, Re xytex just email Sheridan there (their customer service lady) and she will tell you everything. Shipping could be a matter of days. In my case, originally, I had it shipped to a UK clinic who were receiving various shipments from xytex all the time and so there was an opportunity to share the shipping cost with others. I think it therefore cost me $250 or so for shipping, but it really depends. I waited a bit longer for shipping because sharing with others. If you can't share the shipping cost then it would be more expensive. But simply email them and ask.


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Natclare, thanks for info.

My I ask why you've decided  for Xytex? 

Djjim22, I think England run out of Mr Rights and is full if Mr Wrongs haha

Mind you, I work in Iraq (I'm an expat from London) and my Iraqi town is full of Mr Wrongs who do so many wrong things, I.e chap eating on their wives etc

Will starts shopping for donors so but want to read this book first :

Helping the Stork The sourcebook for all the information parents-to-be need to know about the choices and challenges of donor insemination Each year donor insemination (DI) offers a pathway to parenthood for the hundreds of thousands who turn to family-building alternatives. Although DI is considered as often as adoption, couples facing male infertility, as well as single women and lesbian couples, have had few places to turn for information about this method, which has been shrouded in secrecy. In Helping the Stork, parents-to-be, as well as friends and family, doctors, and counselors, can explore the choices and challenges raised by this alternative to overcoming childlessness. This comprehensive handbook moves through each step of the process: reaching a solid decision about whether donor insemination is the best choice for a family's future; handling the difficult issue of privacy; selecting a donor and getting started; and learning to thrive as a family meeting DI's added challenges. Full of wisdom from medical and mental health experts, Helping the Stork is also enriched with stories from many families who share their insights and experiences. This book is a reassuring, supportive, and helpful guide that no one considering or going through the process of donor insemination should be without. Visit us online at http: //www.mcp.com/mg(less)

Has anybody read it yet? Your views, please.

Russki


----------

